# Should I, Shouldnt I?? Pic Included :)



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Found this beautiful wee girl while searching for things completely unrelated.. Im not one to go for toy breeds because of the dogs I already have, but I fell in love with her. 

I have the room for her, the others would get on with her & she has lived with other dogs & animals...

Just something is stopping me & Im not sure what.... Maybe its because I dont usually get the chance to think about getting one?

So go on, convince me!


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

gotta admit i dont normaly like these sort of dogs but gotta admit its cute : victory: so i say go for it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nice dog, go for it, the joy of that breed is they have no idea they`re little.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Never cared for them either, but she's looks totally adorable and Piggly's right - she'll have a 'big dog attitude'


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Brett said:


> gotta admit i dont normaly like these sort of dogs but gotta admit its cute : victory: so i say go for it :Na_Na_Na_Na:





pigglywiggly said:


> nice dog, go for it, the joy of that breed is they have no idea they`re little.





feorag said:


> Never cared for them either, but she's looks totally adorable and Piggly's right - she'll have a 'big dog attitude'


 

In all fairness, I want the breed's biggest fan either, purely because I have always had bigger breeds, but she is just gorgeous. Never seen one like her before!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I must be honest I love her colouring and, given the choice, I'd always go for a 'hairy' one, rather than the smooth coat one.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> I must be honest I love her colouring and, given the choice, I'd always go for a 'hairy' one, rather than the smooth coat one.


 

Owner called her a 'Tricolour Chocolate'. Even after I googled it I was shocked she was so pretty. Exactly the same when it comes to the hair!!:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i want a shortcoat one with big goggily eyes :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Awwww, go on, get her! Once you've owned a Chihuahua, you'll wonder why you never had them before! Im already plotting to persuade my OH to let me keep a bitch pup when Lolly my smooth-coated Chihuahua has puppies :lol2:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Awwww, go on, get her! Once you've owned a Chihuahua, you'll wonder why you never had them before! Im already plotting to persuade my OH to let me keep a bitch pup when Lolly my smooth-coated Chihuahua has puppies :lol2:


 
I think I will have to get her :flrt: Can you imagine how gorgeous her puppies would be... shes 1 year old, KC reg & pedigreed, fully house trained & jabbed... SOLD!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiveYourLife said:


> I think I will have to get her :flrt: Can you imagine how gorgeous her puppies would be... shes 1 year old, KC reg & pedigreed, fully house trained & jabbed... SOLD!!


How much is she, if that isnt too cheeky to ask?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh!!! :2thumb:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> How much is she, if that isnt too cheeky to ask?


 
Im not sure, forgot to ask :blush:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> How much is she, if that isnt too cheeky to ask?


 
Ok, just phoned & she is £500.. Good price?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Just to be contrary I say No you shouldn't get her. 

There are enough people picking up those little buggers. The people that are willing to rescue/rehome larger dogs are far more limited and you should keep that space in your heart for a real dog.

Why get a large dog in a small body, when you can get a large dog in a large body and not have to bend down to even pat their heads?
:whistling2:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Kare said:


> Just to be contrary I say No you shouldn't get her.
> 
> There are enough people picking up those little buggers. The people that are willing to rescue/rehome larger dogs are far more limited and you should keep that space in your heart for a real dog.
> 
> ...


 

In all fairness, I will never not have enough room in my heart for ANY dog. My doors will forever be open to rescue's, even if my bank account pays the price : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LiveYourLife said:


> Ok, just phoned & she is £500.. Good price?


I would say that's a very good price for a chi and you should go ahead and get her! :2thumb:

As a comparison I paid £400 for my 11 month old GSD and in general GSD puppies sell for a lot less than chi pups.



Kare said:


> There are enough people picking up those little buggers. The people that are willing to rescue/rehome larger dogs are far more limited and you should keep that space in your heart for a real dog.
> 
> Why get a large dog in a small body, when you can get a large dog in a large body and not have to bend down to even pat their heads?
> :whistling2:


Am I the only one who found that post very condescending rather than merely contrary?? :bash:

Maybe she wants to get this dog, because she might just *want* a smaller dog. She has what you call 'real' dogs already!


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> I would say that's a very good price for a chi and you should go ahead and get her! :2thumb:
> 
> As a comparison I paid £400 for my 11 month old GSD and in general GSD puppies sell for a lot less than chi pups.
> 
> ...


 
I did think it was good considering there is someone else selling a jackchi for £450! Im not overly concerned about the price, as long as the dog is in good health & is of a nice nature Im happy. 

I want a lap dog, something that I can buy cutesy little things for and not have to worry about people moving out of the way when walking her, as they do my other dogs. I never chose my other dogs, they chose me.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't mean to be condescending, I meant to be kind of humorous. 

I thought after all the yeah do it, posts I could get away with a tongue in cheek no you shouldnt. Sorry if it missed its mark, hard to put humour in without intonation in your voice sometimes :blush: I will always be the first to tease people about owning small dogs, it is who I am but it is just teasing. I know some great small dogs now.

Of course if a dog pulls your heart strings and you feel you can offer what it needs in life then it is a match and you should do it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Sorry if it missed its mark, hard to put humour in without intonation in your voice sometimes :blush: I will always be the first to tease people about owning small dogs, it is who I am but it is just teasing. I know some great small dogs now.


That will always be the problem with the written word, sadly!

To be honest I think it's very hard to say something negative and not be construed as being critical or condescending. Unfortunately that isn't helped by a lot of people who say something that is borderline unpleasant (and with some people on here you _know_ they mean it) and stick a LOL on the end so that if they're jumped on they can say it was only a joke cos they put LOL on the end.

Many's the time I type a post about something I feel strongly about, read it and think it might be misconstrued as being just plain 'nasty' and just don't post at all.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Unfortunately that isn't helped by a lot of people who say something that is borderline unpleasant (and with some people on here you _know_ they mean it) and stick a LOL on the end so that if they're jumped on they can say it was only a joke cos they put LOL on the end.
> 
> Many's the time I type a post about something I feel strongly about, read it and think it might be misconstrued as being just plain 'nasty' and just don't post at all.


Yeah probably good advice, and normally I try but hard to swap my mind set occasionally between posting here and posting on forums where people have known me for many many years.

Hopefully even on here I have posted often enough for people to not truly believe I am someone who could seriously see the worth of a dog in how much effort you have to put into bending down to pat their head.

Anyways enough about me, how is the dog buying progressing


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Kare said:


> Just to be contrary I say No you shouldn't get her.
> 
> There are enough people picking up those little buggers. The people that are willing to rescue/rehome larger dogs are far more limited and you should keep that space in your heart for a real dog.
> 
> ...


What a STUPID thing to say and narrow minded
I have 8 chihuahuas yes 8 come on have a go at me
My dogs are not dressed up, kept in my hand bag etc
I chose a chihuahua because they dont need to go on huge walks, they are total lap dogs, great around children as long as they are brought up right like any dog, food bills are low all my 8 eat the same as one huge dog, they have the best personalities. 
My dogs are my WORLD


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Anyway

I often scan chihuahua adds

Long coats dont fetch as much as short coats 

How old is she? 
Spayed?
Kc reg?
Had any litters?


She is pure chihuahua short nose, apple head, great ears. Perfect example with great colours

But age and kc reg have a huge impact on price

I warn you chihuahuas are like pringles you cannot just have one lol


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> What a STUPID thing to say and narrow minded
> I have 8 chihuahuas yes 8 come on have a go at me
> My dogs are not dressed up, kept in my hand bag etc
> I chose a chihuahua because they dont need to go on huge walks, they are total lap dogs, great around children as long as they are brought up right like any dog, food bills are low all my 8 eat the same as one huge dog, they have the best personalities.
> My dogs are my WORLD


 
Not really related to what you have said but, do you think that is a good price for her seen as you obv have experience having 8:lol2: I would love to have 8 dogs, but seen as three of mine are relatively big dogs, I dont think I would manage to stay upright taking them for a walk :blush:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Anyway
> 
> I often scan chihuahua adds
> 
> ...


 

We posted at the same time so ignore my other post :blush:

Personally I prefer the long haired ones, nothing against short haired though. To answer your questions..

She is just over 1 year.
Not Spayed.
Yes she is registered.
She hasnt had any litters.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> Not really related to what you have said but, do you think that is a good price for her seen as you obv have experience having 8:lol2: I would love to have 8 dogs, but seen as three of mine are relatively big dogs, I dont think I would manage to stay upright taking them for a walk :blush:


Ha ha i have replied above
Im lucky i work from home and im here all the time


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> We posted at the same time so ignore my other post :blush:
> 
> Personally I prefer the long haired ones, nothing against short haired though. To answer your questions..
> 
> ...


Any endorsements on her KC paper work? some people but blocks on kc paper work so you cannot register puppies
Why are they selling her?
Has she been living with other dogs? how is she with strangers? some chihuahuas can bite your hand off if not brought up right, ive had two like that taken me years to get them friendly


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Any endorsements on her KC paper work? some people but blocks on kc paper work so you cannot register puppies
> Why are they selling her?
> Has she been living with other dogs? how is she with strangers? some chihuahuas can bite your hand off if not brought up right, ive had two like that taken me years to get them friendly


 
Not as far as I know regarding her paperwork, They breed & show chihuahua's, German Shepards & Red Setters (I think thats what she said), they have two male chihuahua stud dogs who keep trying to mate with her and as she is too young just now to be bred from they dont think it is fair on her to be pestered like that. They had asked the vet if spaying would be the best option and he said because they are experienced stud dogs they wouldnt stop even if she had been spayed. Im not a breeder so took her word for it. She lives with other chihuahua's, both dog & bitch, german shepards and they are visited regularly by their son and his staff, no problems. She is very friendly as the woman has seven grandchildren.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> Not as far as I know regarding her paperwork, They breed & show chihuahua's, German Shepards & Red Setters (I think thats what she said), they have two male stud dogs who keep trying to mate with her and as she is too young just now they dont think it is fair on her. They had asked the vet if spaying would be the best option and he said because they are experienced stud dogs they wouldnt stop even if she had been spayed. Im not breeder so took her word for it. She lives with other chihuahua's, both dog & bitch, german shepards and they are visited regularly by their son and his staff, no problems. She is very friendly as the woman has seven grandchildren.


If you dont plan on breeding then it doesnt matter about the paper work
But a bitch with an endorsement on her pedigree brings the price down alot.
My males would not mate with a female unless she was in season. I have two males and they live with my females (when none of the females are season) and they dont mate with them. 
I used to stud my male out and bitches used to come to my house and he would not mate with them unless they were ready. Im no vet but you could ring your vet and ask about that, sounds weird to me.
Where did they get her from? did they breed her? can you see parents if so.
Thats great that she has been brought up around children.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Here are some of my kids
Yes there are other beds available but they love being together


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> If you dont plan on breeding then it doesnt matter about the paper work
> But a bitch with an endorsement on her pedigree brings the price down alot.
> My males would not mate with a female unless she was in season. I have two males and they live with my females (when none of the females are season) and they dont mate with them.
> I used to stud my male out and bitches used to come to my house and he would not mate with them unless they were ready. Im no vet but you could ring your vet and ask about that, sounds weird to me.
> ...


 
The woman is 62 & sounded genuine enough.. had me on the phone for over an hour speaking about things unrelated to the dog :lol2: By the sounds & looks of it she dotes on her dogs and is genuinely gutted she is selling her. She is taking the train from Fife just so I can meet her and so she can see if my dogs get along with her, which I thought was great.
I will call her again to ask more questions!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thats great but i always like to see the dog in the environment it came from and see what it is used to. But thats just me.
If you speak to her again ask about the endorsements.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Thats great but i always like to see the dog in the environment it came from and see what it is used to. But thats just me.
> If you speak to her again ask about the endorsements.


 
I would have done but I dont drive & to take my lot on a train is just asking for trouble :lol2: I had a good yap with her about her personality.. she said she is a true lap dog, will take as much cuddles as you can dish out, is fully housetrained, doesnt bark,chew or mess in the house, walks perfect on the lead and enjoys car trips. She isnt food or toy aggressive (that was one of my main questions) she is happy to be left for short periods & she will happily play away or lounge all day.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Here are some of my kids
> Yes there are other beds available but they love being together
> image
> image



would love to have a house full of little dogs like yours :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

SWsarah said:


> Here are some of my kids
> Yes there are other beds available but they love being together
> image
> image


 
Now you are just being greedy:lol2: I would love a smooth coated chi but at the minute it would get trampled underfoot, maybe when some of my big dogs have passed I can a have Chi or two:flrt::flrt:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Now you are just being greedy:lol2: I would love a smooth coated chi but at the minute it would get trampled underfoot, maybe when some of my big dogs have passed I can have Chi or two:flrt::flrt:


 
I have the same thinking.. but from what Iv heard they can more than stick up for themselves :lol2:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

For God's sake naomi, you have got to stop getting dogs! How many dogs have you gotton in the past year??? Does your boyfriend know that you're getting another yet? You're being too impulsive


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> For God's sake naomi, you have got to stop getting dogs! How many dogs have you gotton in the past year??? Does your boyfriend know that you're getting another yet? You're being too impulsive


 
Yes he knows. Three. Two of which were taken as they were to be PTS so I wouldnt call that impulsive?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

LiveYourLife said:


> Yes he knows. Three. Two of which were taken as they were to be PTS so I wouldnt call that impulsive?


Yes, it is impulsive, in that you got them very suddennly, on impulse. Rregardless of why you got them, three dogs in one year, this one making four, is a lot to take on. 
And your boyfriend didn't know about this dog last night, you were trying to get other people to phone about this animal for you because he was at home. I'm guessing no-one did, probably because they thought it was a bad idea.
Sorry Naomi, but you asked in your thread title: 'Should I, shouldn't I?' and I'm saying no, you shouldn't. Anyway, I've said my piece, good luck either way x


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

GET HER! she is stunning

ive always wanted a chi and i went on a hunt a few months ago but just couldnt afford the £1000 most of them were going for, so insted i got a little ginger Pom called Ruby total star! i also have a staffie and they are best friends, and she defo thinks she is a big dog!! get her, small dogs are GREAT!


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> Yes, it is impulsive, in that you got them very suddennly, on impulse. Rregardless of why you got them, three dogs in one year, this one making four, is a lot to take on.
> And your boyfriend didn't know about this dog last night, you were trying to get other people to phone about this animal for you because he was at home. I'm guessing no-one did, probably because they thought it was a bad idea.
> Sorry Naomi, but you asked in your thread title: 'Should I, shouldn't I?' and I'm saying no, you shouldn't. Anyway, I've said my piece, good luck either way x


 
Its not as if I was looking for them, that I wanted another dog though. If I didnt take them they wouldve died. I understand it is a lot to take on, but I can cope. He didnt know last night because he had also been looking at the same one hoping to buy her for us, but because I wanted it to be somewhat of a surprise I told him that she had been sold. Thats the reason.. and it wasnt my idea to ask you to call.. it was Ninja. x


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

xPrincessx said:


> GET HER! she is stunning
> 
> ive always wanted a chi and i went on a hunt a few months ago but just couldnt afford the £1000 most of them were going for, so insted i got a little ginger Pom called Ruby total star! i also have a staffie and they are best friends, and she defo thinks she is a big dog!! get her, small dogs are GREAT!


 

:lol2:

My partner isnt one for liking small dogs, but he fell for this wee one!! We had been looking at them a month or so ago, but never did anything about it.. then I stumbled across her!


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

LiveYourLife said:


> Its not as if I was looking for them, that I wanted another dog though. If I didnt take them they wouldve died. I understand it is a lot to take on, but I can cope. He didnt know last night because he had also been looking at the same one hoping to buy her for us, but because I wanted it to be somewhat of a surprise I told him that she had been sold. Thats the reason.. and it wasnt my idea to ask you to call.. it was Ninja. x


I know it was Ninja, phones freak him out, my mistake, i thought you were hiding it from your boyfriend because he'd been a bit funny about you getting Tikka. Good luck either way x


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> I know it was Ninja, phones freak him out, my mistake, i thought you were hiding it from your boyfriend because he'd been a bit funny about you getting Tikka. Good luck either way x


 
No no, yeah he wasnt overly happy with me getting Tikka, but that was when we were going through a rough patch in our relationship.. so was more of an excuse to freak at me if you get me :lol2: x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> Just to be contrary I say No you shouldn't get her.
> 
> There are enough people picking up those little buggers. The people that are willing to rescue/rehome larger dogs are far more limited and you should keep that space in your heart for a *real dog*.
> 
> ...


Am I going to have to get my soapbox out??? :devil:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

She is adorable. Did you get her? 
My daughter would kill for a Chi, but with having a great dane.... i think we shouldn't! :whistling2:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG!!! She is SSSSSOOOO cute! £500 is a really good price! I am hoping to get one when my lurchers have crossed the bridge, not that i want them to, just i think having 2 lurchers and 2 collies is defo enough for me, i would love a lap dog, but think the oldies ( lurchers) would hate it, also it is a good way of me stopping myself bying one now, but not saying never! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

ownedbyroxy said:


> She is adorable. Did you get her?
> My daughter would kill for a Chi, but with having a great dane.... i think we shouldn't! :whistling2:


im guessing so seeing as she has a chi in her sig


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

ami_j said:


> im guessing so seeing as she has a chi in her sig


 
She will be here on Friday :flrt:

As for the papers this is what she replied in her email...

i am selling her as a pet but she could have her k.c changed to one with no endorsements but if she was going as a breeding bitch she would cost more. her paperwork will be with held untill she has been spayed inaccordance 2 a sales agreement between me and the new owner. if u r interested in her for breeding this would not be a problem 

Is this standard for the selling of Chi's?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LiveYourLife said:


> She will be here on Friday :flrt:
> 
> As for the papers this is what she replied in her email...
> 
> ...


 
This is normal for all registered dogs and cats
I take it the person selling her is also the breeder?


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> This is normal for all registered dogs and cats
> I take it the person selling her is also the breeder?


She breeds her other Chi's and going by what she is saying I take it she bred her. I did ask but she never said. I'll reply to that email asking if it would be possible to meet the parents if she did breed her.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> She will be here on Friday :flrt:
> 
> As for the papers this is what she replied in her email...
> 
> ...


Ah this is why she is so cheap then. 
So she wont be sold with KC paper work untill you have had her spade.
It depends if you want to breed her? if you want her as a pet then there is no problem. 
Ask her how much she wants for the endorsements to be dropped. I bet she will want around £1000


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> Ah this is why she is so cheap then.
> So she wont be sold with KC paper work untill you have had her spade.
> It depends if you want to breed her? if you want her as a pet then there is no problem.
> Ask her how much she wants for the endorsements to be dropped. I bet she will want around £1000


So if I did buy her & had her spayed how would she know Id had her done? A letter from the vet? I wasnt buying her thinking that I would breed her but she would have fantastic pups going by her colouring.. I asked how much she is wanting for her with her full papers & no endorsements. We will see what she comes back with.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> So if I did buy her & had her spayed how would she know Id had her done? A letter from the vet? I wasnt buying her thinking that I would breed her but she would have fantastic pups going by her colouring.. I asked how much she is wanting for her with her full papers & no endorsements. We will see what she comes back with.


I dont know you would have to ask her about that. She probably would want a letter from your vet
If you want to breed then i would pay the extra for the kc paper work, it will be worth it, without it you cannot kc reg the pups


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> I dont know you would have to ask her about that. She probably would want a letter from your vet


 
Ok Thanks for the advice... Im going to phone her after tea rather than emailing back & forth. Should I ask about her & her parents health.. like if they have clear eye tests, etc?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry a few more bits before you decide
How heavy is she? a tiny bitch is prone to cesareans. A good weight is 5lb and over really. But saying that ive know larger bitches having cesareans but more common in small bitches.
Did her mother have to have a cesarean? this sometimes follows in the pups, sometimes not all the time.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> Ok Thanks for the advice... Im going to phone her after tea rather than emailing back & forth. Should I ask about her & her parents health.. like if they have clear eye tests, etc?


yes its probably best to ring
Ask to see if parents are there to view? personally i would go and see the bitch in her natural suroundings, then if you like her ask her to bring her to you to see how she gets on with your dogs?


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

SWsarah said:


> yes its probably best to ring
> Ask to see if parents are there to view? personally i would go and see the bitch in her natural suroundings, then if you like her ask her to bring her to you to see how she gets on with your dogs?


Oh one more thing lol sorry
Ask what her pedigree is like. Does she come with kc paper work and a pedigree?

Ask what lines are in her pedigree and any champs. Then google the lines names thats what i do.

I got another chihuahua last night myself kc reg so its all fresh in my mind.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Oh one more thing lol sorry
> Ask what her pedigree is like. Does she come with kc paper work and a pedigree?
> 
> Ask what lines are in her pedigree and any champs. Then google the lines names thats what i do.
> ...


 

IS THAT NUMBER 9????:gasp::lol2:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> yes its probably best to ring
> Ask to see if parents are there to view? personally i would go and see the bitch in her natural suroundings, then if you like her ask her to bring her to you to see how she gets on with your dogs?


 
Ok.. I would like to do that but she lives quite far from me (over two hours away) Im going to be asking some more in depth questions tonight regarding her behaviour.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Am I going to have to get my soapbox out??? :devil:


No Zoo-man, please not the soap box.:blush: I promise Ill be good from now on

Seriously I was kidding, in fact give me another 2 weeks for the beach to open and I will post pictures of us with the lovely 3 papillons :flrt: and 2 pap/chin crosses (not so :flrt: I have to admit, they look odd) that are a regular part of my dogs morning walking "pack".


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so after an hours yap with the lady this is the facts...

She is 1year 3months

She was line bred for chocolate

She has the parents & grandparents

Mother is White Tricolour

Father is Dark Tricolour

She has Murdoch in her blood lines

Both Mother & Grandmother self whelped two litters

Will be in season in 3/4 months

Is KC Reg. Price with endorsements £500, without £800

Eyes Tested - Clear

Has Perfect shoulder placements,apple dome head,ears are set.

Good with other dogs, large & small

Dotes on children

Fully housetrained

Perfect on the lead, perfect off the lead.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds good, and the price is about right for a longhair too, any knee problems in the line?

i`d still go and visit her at home though, rather that out of her comfort zone.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

£800 without endorsements sounds pretty good to me! :2thumb:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> sounds good, and the price is about right for a longhair too, any knee problems in the line?
> 
> i`d still go and visit her at home though, rather that out of her comfort zone.


No knee problems or other health problems.
The woman is very very helpful, spoke for over an hour about the ins & outs of breeding, Lines, health, her temprement etc.



feorag said:


> £800 without endorsements sounds pretty good to me! :2thumb:


 
It does compared to some prices etc.. still undecided on what to do regarding the endorsements as I didnt want her specifically for breeding.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I`d pay the £800 without endorsments. If you do i would be interested in a pup in a few years.:2thumb:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

tinks30 said:


> I`d pay the £800 without endorsments. If you do i would be interested in a pup in a few years.:2thumb:


 
For the extra £300 I may be just as well getting it.. Would need to do lots of research about breeding though, if I did decide to breed.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

LiveYourLife said:


> For the extra £300 I may be just as well getting it.. Would need to do lots of research about breeding though, if I did decide to breed.


 
It would be worth it even if you breed just the once. It also sounds like this woman would be very helpfull if you desided to breed.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

tinks30 said:


> It would be worth it even if you breed just the once. It also sounds like this woman would be very helpfull if you desided to breed.


She said she had no problems at all in selling her to me if I wanted to breed her. Shes been breeding German Shepards, & Chi's for more than 30 years so the information she has given me will come in extremely handy should I go ahead. She also said she would always be there if I needed advice or help.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> No Zoo-man, please not the soap box.:blush: I promise Ill be good from now on
> 
> Seriously I was kidding, in fact give me another 2 weeks for the beach to open and I will post pictures of us with the lovely 3 papillons :flrt: and 2 pap/chin crosses (not so :flrt: I have to admit, they look odd) that are a regular part of my dogs morning walking "pack".


Ok, I'll let you off............this time! :whip:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> Ok, so after an hours yap with the lady this is the facts...
> 
> She is 1year 3months
> 
> ...


She is a perfect looking chihuahua
I would 110% get the kc paper work. You will kick yourself if you dont. Even if you just have one litter you will make your money back

This is the girl i got, i went to see another but this one ran to my son wanting her tummy tickled she is so loveable and is pure chihuahua. She is 5lb not 4lb. She is fully KC reg with a brilliant pedigree, i got to see mum and dad which was brilliant and i saw what environment she was used to.

Here: Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

ami_j said:


> im guessing so seeing as she has a chi in her sig


Oh!! I don't see sigs so didn't know. Thanks though. 




SWsarah said:


> She is a perfect looking chihuahua
> I would 110% get the kc paper work. You will kick yourself if you dont. Even if you just have one litter you will make your money back
> 
> This is the girl i got, i went to see another but this one ran to my son wanting her tummy tickled she is so loveable and is pure chihuahua. She is 5lb not 4lb. She is fully KC reg with a brilliant pedigree, i got to see mum and dad which was brilliant and i saw what environment she was used to.
> ...



So, so, SO jealous! One day we'll have a chi.... i'm afraid my dane, who is approx 50kg of pure, solid stupid, would crush a chi. 
Beautiful girl tho :2thumb:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> She is a perfect looking chihuahua
> I would 110% get the kc paper work. You will kick yourself if you dont. Even if you just have one litter you will make your money back
> 
> This is the girl i got, i went to see another but this one ran to my son wanting her tummy tickled she is so loveable and is pure chihuahua. She is 5lb not 4lb. She is fully KC reg with a brilliant pedigree, i got to see mum and dad which was brilliant and i saw what environment she was used to.
> ...


 

I have decided to go ahead & get the paperwork too.. for the extra £300 its worth having it, just incase I do decide to breed her. If Im going to do it I might aswell do it right!
She will be arriving here at 1.30pm on Friday... i cannot wait :flrt::mf_dribble:

Sarah she is gorgeous!!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

ownedbyroxy said:


> Oh!! I don't see sigs so didn't know. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH 50kg
People think im mad having 9 dogs but put them all together and they wont even be the same size as a great dane. My smallest chi is a 3lb


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LiveYourLife said:


> I have decided to go ahead & get the paperwork too.. for the extra £300 its worth having it, just incase I do decide to breed her. If Im going to do it I might aswell do it right!
> She will be arriving here at 1.30pm on Friday... i cannot wait :flrt::mf_dribble:


Bet you can't! :2thumb:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> I have decided to go ahead & get the paperwork too.. for the extra £300 its worth having it, just incase I do decide to breed her. If Im going to do it I might aswell do it right!
> She will be arriving here at 1.30pm on Friday... i cannot wait :flrt::mf_dribble:
> 
> Sarah she is gorgeous!!


 
Yay good choice
We want lot of pictures when you get her


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> OH MY GOSH 50kg
> People think im mad having 9 dogs but put them all together and they wont even be the same size as a great dane. My smallest chi is a 3lb


i'd rather have 9 chi's than 9 danes! lol. I have 2 fight for a seat as it is! 
i'm not sure how heavy she is exactly, but round about there, 8ish stone! (feels like a tonne when shes sat on ur lap!) Can't remember how heavy she was when went to the vet few months back.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> Bet you can't! :2thumb:


I cant, everytime I think of her I get all fidgity :lol2:



SWsarah said:


> Yay good choice
> We want lot of pictures when you get her


Oh dont worry I will go overboard with the pics!!:flrt:


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is our little one before we got him home and bathed. :lol2: ... We only paid 150 for him cause he tongue also sticks out something he was born with and hes now 4 ...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my first bullmastiff had a roller-blind tongue too!
cute isnt it, i didnt get a discount though, her mom had one and she was still best of breed at crufts, lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay, another Chihuahua owner! This is my smooth-coat called Lolly. Hopefully she is pregnant now!


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> my first bullmastiff had a roller-blind tongue too!
> cute isnt it, i didnt get a discount though, her mom had one and she was still best of breed at crufts, lol.



Aww lol. I had to have him even if it was just cause of his tongue :lol2: I:flrt:him loads tho


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yay, another Chihuahua owner! This is my smooth-coat called Lolly. Hopefully she is pregnant now!
> 
> image



Shes stunning :no1: ...I dont think im even going to get any babies from my chihuahua when i got him my female (jack russell) had just come on heat and the whole time he wasnt intrested never even sniffed her :devil: :lol2: ... He tried to do his business to the poor rabbits though :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yay, another Chihuahua owner! This is my smooth-coat called Lolly. Hopefully she is pregnant now!
> 
> image


i`m coming to `borrow` her, she`s too cute :mf_dribble:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

stunning puppy - I would definitely have trouble saying no!!

my OH doesn't like them... but one day... .maybe one day....


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> stunning puppy - I would definitely have trouble saying no!!
> 
> my OH doesn't like them... but one day... .maybe one day....


 
Yeah you and me both.. thats why I'll be picking her up from the station tomorrow & this time tomorrow she'll be at home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

snoopyfrench87 said:


> stunning puppy - I would definitely have trouble saying no!!
> 
> my OH doesn't like them... but one day... .maybe one day....


My husband didnt have a choice lol we got a black and tan one so it was like a mini doberman

Here is my black and tan next to my new girl lilly


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

LiveYourLife said:


> Yeah you and me both.. thats why I'll be picking her up from the station tomorrow & this time tomorrow she'll be at home :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You wont sleep tonight!!! how exciting


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yay, another Chihuahua owner! This is my smooth-coat called Lolly. Hopefully she is pregnant now!
> 
> image


Chip (the stud dog) got 2 of my bitches pregnant so i dont see why lolly wont be pregnant. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

SWsarah said:


> You wont sleep tonight!!! how exciting


I couldnt sleep last night so god help me tonight :blush:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww how sweet! heres my little girl lola she will be a year next month I waited years before I got one I could imagine your excitement!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Chip (the stud dog) got 2 of my bitches pregnant so i dont see why lolly wont be pregnant. Let me know how you get on.


Well we got 2 mating from them so by right, we should be set! I will definately let you know what comes of it Sarah! Im hoping we get a nice coloured bitch & that I can persuade my other half Clark to let me keep it! :2thumb:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well we got 2 mating from them so by right, we should be set! I will definately let you know what comes of it Sarah! Im hoping we get a nice coloured bitch & that I can persuade my other half Clark to let me keep it! :2thumb:


Ha ha im sure you will get some lovely pups, chip has done me proud
I kept 2 female pups back when we got broken into. Its nice to have mother and daughters. Lolly is a stunning chihuahua. Good luck xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SWsarah said:


> Ha ha im sure you will get some lovely pups, chip has done me proud
> I kept 2 female pups back when we got broken into. Its nice to have mother and daughters. Lolly is a stunning chihuahua. Good luck xx


Thanks hun. I told Clark that Lolly wants a daughter to look after her when she's an old lady :lol2: I dont think he took the hint!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

do what i do, tell the family that the one you want is reserved and you have a lovely home for him/her to go to.

then when the other have gone to their new familys, and you get asked when the last ones going 



then you politely inform the clan that you`ve collected the new puppy you wanted.

:no1:


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Shes here!! Have started a new thread with pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> do what i do, tell the family that the one you want is reserved and you have a lovely home for him/her to go to.
> 
> then when the other have gone to their new familys, and you get asked when the last ones going
> 
> ...


 
Oooo, sneaky! I like it! :lol2:


----------

